# locomotive springs



## jumpshooter27 (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone been to the locomotive springs area lately? I am wanting to head out there camping and wanting to go through corrine and wondering how the road is?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Road is fine except all the **** flat tire making rocks! Water is low and no birds on it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The roads have been graded and are in the best shape I have seen them in a long time.


----------



## jumpshooter27 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok thanks guys we ended up not going but thanks for letting me know may head that way for a horse ride


----------

